# How do I set up networking with DSL/dial-in?????

## Thomas H. Oliver

The only NIC I have is an Intel 2100 Pro/DSL, for which I understand there is no driver.  I also have a SupraExpress 56i Sp V.90 dial-in modem.  My ISP provides dynamic IP's, so I'm at a loss to understand from the install instructions how to set up a network so that I can access the Internet, which seems to be required for proceeding with the install (cf. section 5 of Installation Instructions: "$IPNUM with your IP address", etc.).  Someone please enlighten me.  (I'd of course prefer the DSL connection, but I'll take what I can get.)

----------

## handsomepete

As far as I can see, there still hasn't been a driver developed for the 2100 Pro (not even a random hack by someone), which means that you're probably going to have a next to impossible time getting it to work (unless you're good at writing drivers  :Smile:  ).  Can your DSL provider provide an external modem that you can connect to via a NIC?  Normally you'd just put an internal class IP (192.168. / 172.18. / etc.) in that spot or setup via dhcp, but I'm not sure that it would be possible to get that internal DSL card running.

----------

## delta407

All DSL providers that I am aware of give the option to get an external DSL router or an internal DSL "modem" (which technically isn't a modem by any definition). But, since the decision has been made (and made in a fashion that Linux does not play nice with), it looks like you're out of luck. I have DSL and can vouch for the fact that having a DSL router (Cisco 675/678 are great) makes life easier; you may decide to get another computer, you may want to have the router filter incoming traffic, or (as in this case) you may decide to run Linux.

The real question now is: does anyone know how to get PPP working from the install CD?

----------

